# Breadmaker



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

I really miss my breadmaker and I plan to purchase new one shortly.

Does anyone know if any of the usual supermarkets stock packets of breadmix?

So far I have drawn a blank at Choitrams

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Really? I have seen them in several Choitrams. It may depend on which branch you are in. Spinneys definitely have them, as do Park N Shop.

Why not make bread by hand? Strong flour is easily available and it takes just minutes of effort.

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Saw a few at the organic shop in the greens area over the weekend.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it.

Elphaba, I totally agree about the hand made bread, but I like to have a pre mixed packet or two on hand so that I can throw one in the machine and set the timer as I rush out the door. Or just get too lazy!

Regards


----------

